# Your opinion on these midi faders controllers please...



## Christian64 (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi
for those who have them, can you tell me your opinion on these controllers:

- Nuances controller
- Monogram Creatives Consol
- Mico Cinetic mini
- AMC3 midi controler
- The midi marker Sparrow
- Nakesboards MC8
- Intech Studio Grid
- Audnic ExC-3

Thanks in advance!!
Christian
​


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 8, 2022)

MC8 is great and affordable - nice fader feel.

Monogram CC is a great system - lots of flexibility and high quality. Comes at a price. Surprisingly smooth faders. What I use at the moment.

Both have the same fader length (around 70mm).

I’m getting the Audio Imperia FVDE soon.


----------



## quietmind (Jun 8, 2022)

Monogram rocks. It's expensive but wonderful. I scored a reasonably priced used unit on eBay though.


----------



## Christian64 (Jun 8, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> MC8 is great and affordable - nice fader feel.
> 
> Monogram CC is a great system - lots of flexibility and high quality. Comes at a price. Surprisingly smooth faders. What I use at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi,
THANK YOU FOR YOUR ANSWER. 
Will you sell Monogram CC or MC8? Do you live in Europe?
Thanks


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 8, 2022)

Christian64 said:


> Hi,
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR ANSWER.
> Will you sell Monogram CC or MC8? Do you live in Europe?
> Thanks


I probably won’t sell either right now. If I did, I don’t live in Europe though. Good luck in your search.


----------



## muk (Jun 9, 2022)

Have the Nuances controller, and I am very happy with it. It works as it should. It's quick and easy to change the cc. The faders are smooth and have the right throw for fast yet nuanced control. And the unit is small and looks great. The only thing that could be improved for me is the resolution. That's only a cosmetic thing though. The curves work fine, they just don't look completely smooth.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Jun 9, 2022)

Pricey but perfect for my needs. Super smooth faders and, in my opinion, just the right length.

Monogram CC


----------



## Christian64 (Jun 9, 2022)

muk said:


> Have the Nuances controller, and I am very happy with it. It works as it should. It's quick and easy to change the cc. The faders are smooth and have the right throw for fast yet nuanced control. And the unit is small and looks great. The only thing that could be improved for me is the resolution. That's only a cosmetic thing though. The curves work fine, they just don't look completely smooth.


Thanks


muk said:


> Have the Nuances controller, and I am very happy with it. It works as it should. It's quick and easy to change the cc. The faders are smooth and have the right throw for fast yet nuanced control. And the unit is small and looks great. The only thing that could be improved for me is the resolution. That's only a cosmetic thing though. The curves work fine, they just don't look completely smooth.


----------



## Christian64 (Jun 9, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Pricey but perfect for my needs. Super smooth faders and, in my opinion, just the right length.
> 
> Monogram CC


Thank you for your opinion.
Yes, this controller is a bit expensive.
Very difficult to find used in Europe....


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 4, 2022)

Thank you for opening this thread!
I've learned about controllers I've never heard of.

I have the Monogram and I love it.
But I would like to try out MIDi controllers with 100mm faders.
My requirements are: 
- not too big
- 3 faders
- a display


You just brought the "AMC3" to my attention. It has 100mm faders, I wrote the manufacturer and he seems to be a very kind person. This controller has a display. I like this additional feature and I will purchase this one if it will be available in future.

The "The Midi marker Sparrow" seems to be similar but it has no display. I could try it out, but a controller with an additional display makes more fun in my opinion.

The "Nakesboards MC8" has only 60mm faders and with 8 faders it is to big for the little bit of space on my desk.

"Intech Studio Grid" makes a good impression but it has 60mm faders, so I personally am not interested.

The "Audnic ExC-3" makes a good impression, too. 100mm faders, a low pricing, small. 

I also had a look on the Audio Imperia "Fade". This one is really A-league including it's software.
But I do not need 4 faders and the unit is too big for my purposes on my production desk.
If they offered a 3-fader unit with the same features - I would be all in.


----------



## cedricm (Jul 4, 2022)

(Slightly off-topic)

I'm using the 9 motorized touch faders of my Tascam FW-1884.
It probably sells second hand for less than crap non-motorized non-programmable faders, and it's an audio interface, a mixer and a control surface all-in-one.
2 downsides:
- needs space on desktop
- firewire

I used to connect it to a PCIe Firewire interface with TI chipset. This is the best way.

Since going Thunderbolt 3, I can't use the PCIe FW card, so I'm going TB3 into TB2 adapter into FW800 adapter into FW400 adapter. Seems crazy, but it works.


----------



## Frequensalad (Aug 10, 2022)

This thing's interesting, if knobs are what ails ya...









Midi Fighter Twister


With four banks of 16 encoders, Twister allows control of any parameter in any software.




store.djtechtools.com


----------



## Christian64 (Aug 15, 2022)

I finally bought this model. The input for an expression pedal works very well. I chose an M Audio pedal.
The set is cheap and works perfectly








MIDI Controller highly programmable, 3 Faders with Expression Input


USB and Din MIDI Controller with 3 Faders and expression pedal input 2m USB cable and angled stand. Box dimensions are 116mm x 78 mm x 40mm to 55mm. The fader travel is 60mm. When a fader or pedal is moved the display shows the output CC value. The CC number, MIDI Channel and RANGE of the...




annstweed.com


----------

